# Topics > Space >  Centennial Challenges, space competitions, NASA, USA

## Airicist

Website - nasa.gov/directorates/spacetech/centennial_challenges

Centennial Challenges on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

NASA Centennial Challenges: After the Challenge

Published on Jun 27, 2013




> What's it like to participate in a NASA Centennial Challenge? In their own words: "We really had no idea what to expect when we got here. Being able to take all of this...now we have an idea for next year. It's just gonna be that much better. We're gonna be that much more prepared." (NASA)

----------


## Airicist

Centennial Challenges Accepting Challenge Ideas 

Published on Dec 20, 2013




> NASA's Centennial Challenges prize program is accepting ideas for new challenges in 2014. Furthering our capabilities through competition generates revolutionary ideas from non-traditional sources. If we select your idea, you will have the chance to work with NASA to run the challenge, and Centennial Challenges will provide the prize money. The program is managed at NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center in Huntsville, Ala.

----------


## Airicist

Difficulties and Challenges of Autonomous Robots 

Published on Jun 12, 2014




> At NASA's Sample Return Robot Challenge, held this week in Worcester, Mass., robotics experts discuss why teams have had a difficult time succeeding with their autonomous robots.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Autonomous Robots to Battle for $1.5 Million NASA Prize"

by Megan Gannon
June 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Mind & Iron 2016

Published on Jun 21, 2016




> Team Mind and Iron competing in the NASA Sample Return Robot Challenge completes Level 1.

----------


## Airicist

Cube Quest Challenge

nasa.gov/cubequest

"Citizen spacecraft builders literally race to the moon in NASA’s Cube Quest Challenge"

by Devin Coldewey
August 28, 2017

----------

